# When to clean your dry vent?



## westcanadian01 (Jul 16, 2011)

hi there,


A dry vent that stock for year or two needs a cleaning attention. Also when you frequently used your dry it is also time for you to clean it or call for a cleaning services. There are vents that are short and easily to clean. Somehow there are dryer vents that are hard to clean and need special tool and cleaning equipments. Cleaning services do the cleaning activity for most homeowners that are troubled by their dry vent.


hope this can help


----------



## refermadness (Jun 23, 2011)

who really cares


----------



## haleymcadams1 (Sep 5, 2011)

What's with the posting with YouTube Videos? Well anyway cleaning the vent... sounds very boring BUT is a useful post. People just wants to use and use vents but don't really know how to clean it.


----------



## westcanadian01 (Jul 16, 2011)

That's the problem if you notice most of us neglect our vents and we become unaware that there's a problem with our home appliances and hvac system.


----------



## davidsbreslin (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice ads.
Vents are hard to clean specially those in tight areas. I hope I can do it!


----------



## westcanadian01 (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks..I agree with you David maintaining our dry vent cleaning is a hard task that's why we need proper understanding how to clean it or acquire for a professional cleaning service.


----------



## garylocus (18 d ago)

westcanadian01 said:


> hi there,
> 
> 
> A dry vent that stock for year or two needs a cleaning attention. Also when you frequently used your dry it is also time for you to clean it or call for a cleaning services. There are vents that are short and easily to clean. Somehow there are dryer vents that are hard to clean and need special tool and cleaning equipments. Cleaning services do the cleaning activity for most homeowners that are troubled by their dry vent.
> ...


Dryer air duct systems are concealed in roofs, floors, or walls - so it’s not easy to tell if they are clogged, dirty, or contaminated. Dirt, dust, germs, and other contaminants in air ducts can spread throughout your property without noticing them, causing health issues like asthma, allergies, or hay fever - as well as seriously impacting your energy efficiency, making AC and heating systems work less well, and increasing your energy bills.


----------

